# traditrice quasi pentita



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

Salve a tutti! mi sono registrata perchè ho semplicemente bisogno del vostro aiuto! ho chiuso 1 ora fa una relazione extraconiugale che durava da più di un anno e sto male! non sono stata costretta a farlo, se non dalla mia coscienza perchè amo mio marito e non si merita certo tutto ciò! nonostante tutto non mi sento in colpa e soffro per la storia finita! Inconsciamente vorrei sentirmi dire che se sto male potrei continuare così, tanto se siamo bravi e attenti come siamo stati fino ad ora... No! Voglio sentirmi dire che sono stata una str***a per tutto questo tempo e lo sono ancora nonostante stia facendo la cosa giusta! Nessuno sa di questa storia ed avevo pensato perfino di rivolgermi ad un analista per poter parlare con qualcuno ed uscire da questa situazione! Se non sarà sufficiente questo lo farò perchè mi sembra di essere diventata pazza! Non avrei mai pensato di essere capace di comportarmi così! So che non ho altra scelta, amo mio marito e non voglio rischiare di perderlo anzi, fino ad ora sono stata fortunata (siamo perchè anche l'altro è sposato), però sto piangendo! E' colpa mia! Bastava dire subito di no, sapevo che sarebbe finita così, se non peggio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Sii sincera.

Hai chiuso perché ami tuo marito ( e ci sta), ma con l'altro? Non poteva diventare una nuova vita? Perché?


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Marzo 2009)

solita storia non vedo novita' da quel che sento spesso e volentieri e che ho vissuto anche io sulla mia pelle
non si sa chi scegliere....non si vuole rinunciare a nessuno
complimenti cmq x il tempismo
un ora fa hai terminato la storia?
penso che sei l'utente piu veloce in proporzione tempo/iscrizione al forum
benvenuta


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

meglio tardi che mai.
Brava!


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! mi sono registrata perchè ho semplicemente bisogno del vostro aiuto! ho chiuso 1 ora fa una relazione extraconiugale che durava da più di un anno e sto male! non sono stata costretta a farlo, se non dalla mia coscienza perchè amo mio marito e non si merita certo tutto ciò! nonostante tutto non mi sento in colpa e soffro per la storia finita! Inconsciamente vorrei sentirmi dire che se sto male potrei continuare così, tanto se siamo bravi e attenti come siamo stati fino ad ora... No! Voglio sentirmi dire che sono stata una str***a per tutto questo tempo e lo sono ancora nonostante stia facendo la cosa giusta! Nessuno sa di questa storia ed avevo pensato perfino di rivolgermi ad un analista per poter parlare con qualcuno ed uscire da questa situazione! Se non sarà sufficiente questo lo farò perchè mi sembra di essere diventata pazza! Non avrei mai pensato di essere capace di comportarmi così! So che non ho altra scelta, amo mio marito e non voglio rischiare di perderlo anzi, fino ad ora sono stata fortunata (siamo perchè anche l'altro è sposato), però sto piangendo! E' colpa mia! Bastava dire subito di no, sapevo che sarebbe finita così, se non peggio!


 

Ciao Tania, benvenuta. Lui come ha reagito alla fine della vostra relazione?


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

non te lo so spiegare ma non credo potrebbe mai funzionare fra di noi "alla luce del sole"


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao Tania, benvenuta. Lui come ha reagito alla fine della vostra relazione?


 l'ha fatto un ora fa
dagli il tempo di reagire almeno


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

Ho capito ma lui due parole le avrà dette, no? tipo "ah ok non c'è problema" o "no ti prego non lo fare"...e poi, cosa provi, Tania, per quest'uomo?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Perché non ce lo puoi spiegare? Provaci!


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

per prima cosa, la sua reazione è stata di chiedermi un'ultima volta per chiudere in bellezza e già questa non mi sembra una reazione molto carina(logicamente io ho risposto di no!)
Non credo che potrebbe mai funzionare con lui perchè ho capito, grazie ad un inconveniente che al momento mi era sembrato un incubo, che non potrei mai vivere senza mio marito! quindi dovendo decidere di crescere e scegliere ho scelto il mio compagno


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> per prima cosa, la sua reazione è stata di chiedermi *un'ultima volta per chiudere in bellezza e* già questa non mi sembra una reazione molto carina(logicamente io ho risposto di no!)
> Non credo che potrebbe mai funzionare con lui perchè ho capito, grazie ad un inconveniente che al momento mi era sembrato un incubo, che non potrei mai vivere senza mio marito! quindi dovendo decidere di crescere e scegliere ho scelto il mio compagno


bhè, è uno che prende le cose con filosofia


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

sono sicura che per lui è sempre stata una storia principalmente di sesso, poi può essere nato anche qualcos'altro, ma certamente non me lo può e non me lo vuole dimostrare. Ed è sicuramente meglio così!


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

siamo entrambi sposati e siamo partiti con la chiara intenzione di non modificare questa situazione! nessuno dei due doveva coinvolgersi sentimentalmente! che brutta cosa eh? ed io ho anche accettato! e mi tiro indietro anche per questo, logicamente senza dirgli che per me era piuttosto importante (ma non tanto quanto mio marito! )


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

quando avevo la storia con il mio amante e la chiusi la prima volta, fui io a proporre un'ultima volta (che poi non avvenne), perchè per me c'era solo sesso, in fondo. 
L'ultima e definitiva chiusura, invece, fu lui a chiedermi una notte insieme 'conclusiva' e io non presi nemmeno in considerazione la cosa, pur essendo, ora lo vedo, un essere presa da lui e non certo un grande amore!!
Se lui ha reagito con distacco è perchè riesce a viverla con distacco, cosa che tu, ovviamente, non riesci più a fare.
Forse oltre a capire chi volevi accanto hai anche compreso che... lui accanto a te non ci sarebbe mai stato davvero.
Ora, avendo chiuso (e hai fatto bene, perchè davvero troppo si perde e troppo male si fa! E per cosa poi? un pò di sesso????), dovresti chiederti inannzitutto se è definitivo.
Hai cancellato i suoi sms, mail, tutto? Persino ill suo numero.... 
E in secondo luogo cerca di capire COSA ti ha portata a tradire..... 
Ne esce di roba, tranquilla!! Anche quando si diceva 'no, era solo un'attrazione, con mio marito va benissimo!'
I problemi o sono insiti in te ( e allora lo rifarai) o sono nella coppia (e se non li guardi attentamente e li risolvi lo rifarai).
In bocca al lupo e benvenuta!


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

spero di riuscire a capire dove sono i problemi perchè apparentemente al mio matrimonio non sembra mancare niente e potrebbero facilmente essere in me (per questo credo che mi farebbe bene una visita da un analista). Il mio grosso grosso problema è che lavoro con l'ex amante (voglio iniziare a chiamarlo così).


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> spero di riuscire a capire dove sono i problemi perchè apparentemente al mio matrimonio non sembra mancare niente e potrebbero facilmente essere in me (per questo credo che mi farebbe bene una visita da un analista). Il mio grosso grosso problema è che lavoro con l'ex amante (voglio iniziare a chiamarlo così).


 mi pare un grosso grosso problema.
come conti di risolverlo?


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

non ne ho la minima idea! ho pensato di cambiare lavoro ma non è un buon periodo per mettersi in cerca di una nuova occupazione con la crisi che c'è! Sempre che non ne debba risentire la mia salute, perchè se dovesse diventare una situazione molto critica e difficile non avrei altra scelta che licenziarmi! Ma non credo ce da parte sua mi creerà difficoltà perchè come hai capito bene te, lui la vive con molto molto molto distacco!


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> non ne ho la minima idea! ho pensato di cambiare lavoro ma non è un buon periodo per mettersi in cerca di una nuova occupazione con la crisi che c'è! Sempre che non ne debba risentire la mia salute, perchè se dovesse diventare una situazione molto critica e difficile non avrei altra scelta che licenziarmi! Ma non credo ce da parte sua mi creerà difficoltà perchè come hai capito bene te, lui la vive con molto molto molto distacco!



Benvenuta.
Sarà difficile staccarti definitivamente dal tuo amante.
Comincia a guardarti intorno e a cercare qualche altra opportunità di lavoro.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Sarà difficile staccarti definitivamente dal tuo amante.
> Comincia a guardarti intorno e a cercare qualche altra opportunità di lavoro.


 concordo.
almeno inizia.
anche perchè, proprio perchè la vive con distacco, non mancherà di farti battutine e tentare approcci.


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo.
> almeno inizia.
> anche perchè, proprio perchè la vive con distacco, non mancherà di farti battutine e tentare approcci.


è proprio quella la mia paura ( ed inconsciamente sono sicura che sia anche la mia speranza!!!) Credo proprio che l'unica soluzione per uscirne definitivamente sia trovare un altro posto! Mi ha appena chiamato mio marito e se solo sapesse ne morirebbe!!! Perchè siamo così stupidi e deboli?


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

Perchè siamo umani...


----------



## Old tania74 (27 Marzo 2009)

Per fortuna che il fine settimana non lo vedo e non lo sento mai, e per lunedì sarò ancora più forte della mia decisione! grazie per ora!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Beh, Tania, mi sembri comunque forte e tosta. Hai capito che è una storia senza futuro, e per la quale non vale la pena di rovinare il TUO matrimonio.

Sii forte, allontanati, al lavoro fai come se non esistesse (se non per ragioni professionali). E avvicinati piu' che puoi a tuo marito!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Per fortuna che il fine settimana non lo vedo e non lo sento mai, e per lunedì sarò ancora più forte della mia decisione! grazie per ora!



..è la prima e unica volta che hai chiuso, o è capitato qualche altra volta?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (27 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! mi sono registrata perchè ho semplicemente bisogno del vostro aiuto! ho chiuso 1 ora fa una relazione extraconiugale che durava da più di un anno e sto male! non sono stata costretta a farlo, se non dalla mia coscienza perchè amo mio marito e non si merita certo tutto ciò! nonostante tutto non mi sento in colpa e soffro per la storia finita! Inconsciamente vorrei sentirmi dire che se sto male potrei continuare così, tanto se siamo bravi e attenti come siamo stati fino ad ora... No! Voglio sentirmi dire che sono stata una str***a per tutto questo tempo e lo sono ancora nonostante stia facendo la cosa giusta! Nessuno sa di questa storia ed avevo pensato perfino di rivolgermi ad un analista per poter parlare con qualcuno ed uscire da questa situazione! Se non sarà sufficiente questo lo farò perchè mi sembra di essere diventata pazza! Non avrei mai pensato di essere capace di comportarmi così! So che non ho altra scelta, amo mio marito e non voglio rischiare di perderlo anzi, fino ad ora sono stata fortunata (siamo perchè anche l'altro è sposato), però sto piangendo! E' colpa mia! Bastava dire subito di no, sapevo che sarebbe finita così, se non peggio!


hai passato un anno di piacere sessuale ed ora ti sei resa conto che tuo marito è più importante....

forse hai pensato a come sarebbe la tua vita senza di lui??

comunque sia, ti faccio i miei più sinceri auguri.... cerca di resistere... sarà dura... ma leggendoti credo tu abbia fatto la cosa migliore....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (27 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando avevo la storia con il mio amante e la chiusi la prima volta, fui io a proporre un'ultima volta (che poi non avvenne), perchè per me c'era solo sesso, in fondo.
> L'ultima e definitiva chiusura, invece, fu lui a chiedermi una notte insieme 'conclusiva' e io non presi nemmeno in considerazione la cosa, pur essendo, ora lo vedo, un essere presa da lui e non certo un grande amore!!
> Se lui ha reagito con distacco è perchè riesce a viverla con distacco, cosa che tu, ovviamente, non riesci più a fare.
> Forse oltre a capire chi volevi accanto hai anche compreso che... lui accanto a te non ci sarebbe mai stato davvero.
> ...


 
dovrebbe farlo... e potrebbe essere doloroso... ma è una strada obbligata per uscirne veramente.... (nel bene e nel male)


----------



## Old *strega* (28 Marzo 2009)

per esperienza personale, ovvio, mi sento di dire che questo è il primo passo ma è quasi impossibile chiudere cosi......
ci saranno momenti di debolezza dove una parola detta bene ti farà riavvicinare per poi pentirti e allontanarti nuovamente ... e cosi via.
non voglio scoraggiarti ma purtroppo, e tanti mi possono appoggiare, non è cosi semplice... a volte non è terribile tradire, è terribile non riuscire ad uscirne...
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> è proprio quella la mia paura ( ed inconsciamente sono sicura che sia anche la mia speranza!!!) Credo proprio che l'unica soluzione per uscirne definitivamente sia trovare un altro posto! Mi ha appena chiamato mio marito *e se solo sapesse ne morirebbe*!!! Perchè siamo così stupidi e deboli?


Saro' duro, ma non per cattiveria...

Tu pensi davvero di soffrire tanto in questo momento ??
Pensa invece a quanto soffriresti se tuo marito ti tradisse....
Non ne hai neanche l'idea...
Ti crollerebbe il mondo addosso perche' avresti di fianco uno
sconosciuto che pensavi invece di conoscere.....!! 

Forse stai soffrendo solo per egoismo,
perche' ti sei accorta che non puoi proseguire una vita senza tuo marito.
Dovresti invece soffrire per aver concesso tutta te stessa 
ad una persona che non lo meritava.

Non vuoi essere giudicata,
ma se vuoi uscirne devi essere dura e spietata con te stessa ....!
Un atteggiamento comprensivo e gentile non serve proprio a niente .
Se ora giustifichi il tuo comportamento per un qualunque motivo......
se ora perdoni il tuo comportamento con una qualunque scusa.....
tra non molto sarai di nuovo nelle braccia di "quello"....

Questa non e' una situazione da "prendere con le buone".
Essere indulgenti e comprensivi porta a giustificare un tradimento che non e' perdonabile....
Non credo che tuo marito si sia meritato tutto questo....

Scuotiti energicamente e inizia ad odiare quello che in realta' non sei,
oppure accetterai inconsciamente il tuo alter-ego che prendera' il sopravvento...

aggiungo una cosa...
...e vi siete pure accordati per non coinvolgervi sentimentalmente
  ...per fare solo sesso e basta....
..ma allora che senso ha sposarsi o convivere..????
...ma tu avrai ancora fiducia in qualcuno ???
E' assolutamente necessario che tu te lo chieda......


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2009)

Tenebroso non hai tutti i torti....


----------



## Old charlone52 (29 Marzo 2009)

perche' nn ne parli con tuo marto se vi amate puo' capirti ciao


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2009)

Concordo anche con Charlone. E' importante condividere questa cosa, almeno a grandi linee, per superarla. Altrimenti rimane un macigno inespresso, la classica goccia che nel tempo corrode la roccia....!


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (29 Marzo 2009)

1)...pensa se il marito non la prende bene e le spacca la testa in due come un anguria,oh beninteso ne avrebbe ben donde ma vallo a spiegare che e'stata  la giusta soluzione ad una molto sbagliata azione....

2)verrebbe da chiedere perche' e' cominciata la extra storia se il marito e' tanto amato e importante....(tra un anno di extra e un marito amato e importante i conti non tornano) 

3)c'e' da augurarsi che l'ex amante oltre che lavorare insieme non sia anche il capo....

4)di sicuro avrai un ex amante ed un ex marito perche' tutto sommato sei una ex moglie


----------



## Old amarax (29 Marzo 2009)

charlone52 ha detto:


> *perche' nn ne parli con tuo marto se vi amate puo' capirti* ciao





Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo anche con Charlone.* E' importante condividere questa cosa, almeno a grandi linee, per superarla. *Altrimenti rimane un macigno inespresso, la classica goccia che nel tempo corrode la roccia....!




















  scherzate? perchè farlo soffrire inutilmente? un conto è se lei vuole lasciarlo , lo deve sapere per forza, un conto è se lei lo ama e vuole vivere con lui.
Sapete quanto ci sto dentro: non si dimentica. Il tradimento subito non ti fa vivere più soprattutto se si ama.
Il mio consiglio è di tenere strettissimo questo segreto e di non farne mai parola con nessuno. Se il macigno la corrode può rivolgersi ad un analista o un prete e confessarlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Auguri Tania


----------



## Old secretary (29 Marzo 2009)

No no io butto Amarax NON DIRGLI ASSOLUTAMENTE NULLA!!! ma per cosa poi? per scaricarti la coscienza diventata pesante?
se vuoi rimanere con lui continua ad essere brava bravina come hai fatto nell'ultimo anno e tieniti i tuoi segreti, IMPARA DAI TUOI ERRORI...
ma no sai correre da lui per dirgli...cosa? 
-"scusa ho sbagliato perdonami?" 
-"ho fatto uno scivolone durato UN ANNO?"
-"lavoravo e TUTTORA LAVORO con quello che è il mio ex amante?"
-"il nostro matrimonio era ed è perfetto e io cercavo...un extra?"

NO NO NO non dire nulla, ma nemmeno se deciderai (poco probabile dalle tue parole) di lasciarlo tuo marito! Seppellisci questa storia e sii dura con te stessa, come diceva Tenebroso in un post precedente!!!


----------



## Old tania74 (30 Marzo 2009)

Buon giorno a tutti. Grazie a Tenebroso, veramente, per le dure parole. E' di questo che ho bisogno! Non cerco scuse ne giustificazioni, mi sono comportata da str**** ed egoista per oltre un anno e se sto male me lo merito!!! E' da oltre un mese che cerco di chiudere perchè mi rendo conto di non riuscire a vivere così! Fortunatamente non è il mio capo! Vorrei solo capire cosa mi aspetta davanti, come fare per guadagnarmi un giorno in più di forza e determinazione. Non voglio cedere! Ed è soprattutto per mio marito, per l'amore che provo per lui e per l'amore che lui prova per me! Lo so che vi sembra strano! Non è mia intenzione confessare tutto, forse principalmente perchè sono una vigliacca e sicuramente lo perderei.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Se vedete CSI dovreste sapere che i corpi sepolti inesorabilmente tornano a galla....tu Amarax confondi una riflessione su una "tentazione" (che sia vissuta o meno, e in che grado, lo si puo' anche omettere) con quello che ha fatto tuo marito, che è stato ben diverso, in quanto ti ha chiesto CONNIVENZA per ANNI mentre viveva la sua vita sentimentale fuori casa!

Vedete il caso di Kid. Non aver mai approcciato con la moglie il tema della tentazione subita alla fine li sta allontanando come un muro invalicabile...


----------



## Old tyubaz (30 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! mi sono registrata perchè ho semplicemente bisogno del vostro aiuto! ho chiuso 1 ora fa una relazione extraconiugale che durava da più di un anno e sto male! non sono stata costretta a farlo, se non dalla mia coscienza perchè amo mio marito e non si merita certo tutto ciò! nonostante tutto non mi sento in colpa e soffro per la storia finita! Inconsciamente vorrei sentirmi dire che se sto male potrei continuare così, tanto se siamo bravi e attenti come siamo stati fino ad ora... No! Voglio sentirmi dire che sono stata una str***a per tutto questo tempo e lo sono ancora nonostante stia facendo la cosa giusta! Nessuno sa di questa storia ed avevo pensato perfino di rivolgermi ad un analista per poter parlare con qualcuno ed uscire da questa situazione! Se non sarà sufficiente questo lo farò perchè mi sembra di essere diventata pazza! Non avrei mai pensato di essere capace di comportarmi così! So che non ho altra scelta, amo mio marito e non voglio rischiare di perderlo anzi, fino ad ora sono stata fortunata (siamo perchè anche l'altro è sposato), però sto piangendo! E' colpa mia! Bastava dire subito di no, sapevo che sarebbe finita così, se non peggio!


*non credo tu l'abbia chiusa perche' ami tuo marito.....ma semplicemente perche ti eri ....rotta dell'altro....presto avrai una nuova relazione extra coniugale..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Sbagliare è umano, ma l'errore è scusabile solo se si impara da esso. Io cerco di non dare giudizi, ci può essere chi tradisce ed è felice così, ci sono persone che non credono nella fedeltà e la cosa ci può stare. Un errore è tale quando ci fa male, quando ci fa soffrire e ci pentiamo di  come ci siamo comportati. Tanto tempo fa ho tradito il mio ex fidanzato che non lo meritava. Ho sofferto per lui ed anche per me, per la mia dignità ferita. Ho capito che il tradimento non è mai una soluzione nè una scappatoia, nè un anestetico per sopportare meglio la fine di un rapporto.
Io ti invito a guardarti dentro e chiederti per quale motivo hai voluto cercare altro. Non dare per scontato che il tuo rapporto non abbia falle, magari le ha e tu non le vuoi vedere.
Da quello che scirvi l'impressione è che tu fossi stata coinvolta anche sentimentalmente con l'altro, ma lui no, allora rompi. Sei certa che se l'altro fosse stato pazzo di te tu non avresti continuato? Oppure lasciato tuo marito se te lo avesse chiesto? Sei certa che tu non abbia cercato un altro rapporto serio anzichè un mero rapporto di sesso?
Guardati dentro bene e cerca in te stessa le risposte.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *non credo tu l'abbia chiusa perche' ami tuo marito.....ma semplicemente perche ti eri ....rotta dell'altro....presto avrai una nuova relazione extra coniugale.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 concordo......
hai chiuso xche ti eri rotta o xche nn accettavi il fatto che x lui era solo sesso o poco di piu


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sbagliare è umano, ma l'errore è scusabile solo se si impara da esso. Io cerco di non dare giudizi, ci può essere chi tradisce ed è felice così, ci sono persone che non credono nella fedeltà e la cosa ci può stare. Un errore è tale quando ci fa male, quando ci fa soffrire e ci pentiamo di come ci siamo comportati. Tanto tempo fa ho tradito il mio ex fidanzato che non lo meritava. Ho sofferto per lui ed anche per me, per la mia dignità ferita. Ho capito che il tradimento non è mai una soluzione nè una scappatoia, nè un anestetico per sopportare meglio la fine di un rapporto.
> Io ti invito a guardarti dentro e chiederti per quale motivo hai voluto cercare altro. Non dare per scontato che il tuo rapporto non abbia falle, magari le ha e tu non le vuoi vedere.
> Da quello che scirvi l'impressione è che tu fossi stata coinvolta anche sentimentalmente con l'altro, ma lui no, allora rompi. Sei certa che se l'altro fosse stato pazzo di te tu non avresti continuato? Oppure lasciato tuo marito se te lo avesse chiesto? Sei certa che tu non abbia cercato un altro rapporto serio anzichè un mero rapporto di sesso?
> Guardati dentro bene e cerca in te stessa le risposte.


non ci sono solamente queste due possibilità

si può avere una seria amicizia in cui si fa anche del sesso.


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Secondo me una seria amicizia in cui si fa anche sesso è principalmente un rapporto di sesso.


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

ciao shine, tutto bene??


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Caio cara! Si bellissime vacanze anche se purtroppo questo ha accentuato ancor di più il problema che ho (il posto favoriva il sesso, ma purtroppo siamo molto lontani da come era tra noi prima). Io cerco di far finta di nulla per non farglielo pesare, ma lui è parecchio giù.
Comunque a parte questo siamo stati benissimo, sembravamo di nuovo due fidanzati dato che i figli avevano le loro attività e stavano sempre per i fatti loro.


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

dove sei stata?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Secondo me una seria amicizia in cui si fa anche sesso è principalmente un rapporto di sesso.


certo, ma deve essere una " seria " amicizia. Altrimenti, se succede che si litiga si corrono seri pericoli. Uno fra i quali quello che si vada a dire del tradimento al coniuge dell'" altro ", così solo per il gusto di metterlo nei guai.


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Mettere la propria vita nelle mani di un estraneo.... io non mi fiderei mai e chi lo fa non so come possa dormire sogni tranquilli. Ma io mi faccio mille problemi, anche per questo preferisco la fedeltà, l'infedeltà sarà pure divertente, ma comporta rischi per me inaccettabili. Alla fine tra paranoie ed ansie peserei, e chi me lo fa fare? Ma è un problema mio.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mettere la propria vita nelle mani di un estraneo.... io non mi fiderei mai e chi lo fa non so come possa dormire sogni tranquilli. Ma io mi faccio mille problemi, anche per questo preferisco la fedeltà, l'infedeltà sarà pure divertente, ma comporta rischi per me inaccettabili. Alla fine tra paranoie ed ansie peserei, e chi me lo fa fare? Ma è un problema mio.


azz, e volevi il mio numero di cellulare ? 
così avrei messo la mia vita nelle tue mani, non trovi ?

per quanto riguarda la questione " tradimento " se si vuol fare bisogna limitare al limite i rischi. 
E' per questo che bisogna farlo con una persona che si conosce, una persona che avrebbe da perdere tanto quanto te.

eh, si........... trovi che l'infedeltà sia divertente, ma sei consapevole che comporta dei rischi. Per correre dei rischi, sebben calcolati, ci vuole un pochino di coraggio.


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Ti ho chiesto un numero dove poterti chiamare non il tuo numero di cellulare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , avresti potuto darmi anche il numero di un call center oppure c'è chi ha una sim per "le grandi occasioni" e per le amanti, un esperto come te ho supposto  cche potesse averla, ma ti devo insegnare proprio tutto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sul discorso della certezza che l'altra persona avrebbe da perdere tanto quanto te.... difficile da giudicare con certezza, basta una variazione delle "circostanze".... quando ho tradito tanti tatni anni fa all'inizio l'altro pareva non interessato ad una relazione, aveva anche lui una ragazza, eppure poi è cambiato tutto. Per cui...
Ecco, correre rischi...  coraggio... già mi passa la voglia, si vede che non voglio correre nessun rischio di perdere la persona che amo e rovinare la famiglia, oppure che proprio non fa per me...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto un numero dove poterti chiamare non il tuo numero di cellulare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non sono un esperto, percarità, ma avere una sim " dedicata " mi pare il minimo.

in quanto a te,se posso permettermi......... stai tranquilla dove sei, e goditi la tua serenità, fare delle cose per cui non si è tagliati è sempre una forzatura, e forzarsi fa male.


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Parole sante!













Allora vedi che il numero me lo potevi dare...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

E' una puntata di "Ai confini della realtà"?!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Parole sante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffa.........ma cosa te ne farai mai di questo benedetto numero.

mah, valle a capire 'ste donne.

 e poi, come ti ho detto, non do numeri di telefono a sconosciuti, e sconosciute.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> concordo......
> hai chiuso xche ti eri rotta o xche nn accettavi il fatto che x lui era solo sesso o poco di piu


Siete anime gemelle...


----------



## Old amarax (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se vedete CSI dovreste sapere che i corpi sepolti inesorabilmente tornano a galla....tu Amarax confondi una riflessione su una "tentazione" (che sia vissuta o meno, e in che grado, lo si puo' anche omettere) con quello che ha fatto tuo marito, che è stato ben diverso, in quanto ti ha chiesto CONNIVENZA per ANNI mentre viveva la sua vita sentimentale fuori casa!
> 
> Vedete il caso di Kid. *Non aver mai approcciato con la moglie il tema della tentazione subita alla fine li sta allontanando come un muro invalicabile.*..


 
anche tania l'ha vissuta la sua tentazione però. E' vero solo per un anno ma è stata comunque una relazione. Io sono per il non dirlo. Perchè se poi accenna ad una tentazione egli fa credere di non aver ceduto è pure bugiarda oltre che traditrice. Forse lei non si perdona nemmeno ma...sono per il no.


----------



## Old gas (31 Marzo 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! mi sono registrata perchè ho semplicemente bisogno del vostro aiuto! ho chiuso 1 ora fa una relazione extraconiugale che durava da più di un anno e sto male! non sono stata costretta a farlo, se non dalla mia coscienza perchè amo mio marito e non si merita certo tutto ciò! nonostante tutto non mi sento in colpa e soffro per la storia finita! Inconsciamente vorrei sentirmi dire che se sto male potrei continuare così, tanto se siamo bravi e attenti come siamo stati fino ad ora... No! Voglio sentirmi dire che sono stata una str***a per tutto questo tempo e lo sono ancora nonostante stia facendo la cosa giusta! Nessuno sa di questa storia ed avevo pensato perfino di rivolgermi ad un analista per poter parlare con qualcuno ed uscire da questa situazione! Se non sarà sufficiente questo lo farò perchè mi sembra di essere diventata pazza! Non avrei mai pensato di essere capace di comportarmi così! So che non ho altra scelta, amo mio marito e non voglio rischiare di perderlo anzi, fino ad ora sono stata fortunata (siamo perchè anche l'altro è sposato), però sto piangendo! E' colpa mia! Bastava dire subito di no, sapevo che sarebbe finita così, se non peggio!


 Forse te lo avranno già chiesto altri, ma se come dici ami tuo marito, perchè hai avuto una relazione con l'altro?
Non dirmi perchè è stato un momento di debolezza - non ci credo
Non dirmi perchè mi sembrava di essermi innamorata - non ci credo
Non dirmi perchè è stata una leggerezza.... ecc. ecc.
Non sono un moralista, e non voglio passare per uno che non ha mai tradito anzi, tradisco e quelle poche volte in cui l'ho fatto è perchè perdo la testa. Ed è per questo motivo che ti rispondo:
perchè illudere l'altra persona
perchè rischiare di essere beccati
perchè mettere a repentaglio l'unione di altri
SE NON NE SEI ESTREMAMENTE CONVINTA


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

E una volta che l'hai fatto che fai? Per "coerenza" sfasci una famiglia?


----------



## Old dada (31 Marzo 2009)

Ma Tania, scusa la curiosità, com'è andato il rientro in ufficio dopo il fine settimana?
Lui come si è comportato con te? E tu come ti sei comportata? Sei riuscita a far finta di niente...


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Marzo 2009)

dire che si e' accorta che ama suo marito e che e' pentita dopo 1 anno mi pare un p'o' una stranezza.....e poi il titolo dice traditrice quasi pentita
cioe dopo un anno ancora non e' convinta del pentimento
ergo x me nn ama suo marito....gli vuole semplicemente bene.....
niente di strano succede a tutti


----------



## Old dada (31 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dire che si e' accorta che ama suo marito e che e' pentita dopo 1 anno mi pare un p'o' una stranezza.....e poi il titolo dice traditrice quasi pentita
> cioe dopo un anno ancora non e' convinta del pentimento
> ergo x me nn ama suo marito....gli vuole semplicemente bene.....
> niente di strano succede a tutti


Quoto appieno quello che hai scritto Alexantro!!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Ehm, si è cosa comune in effetti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ehm, si è cosa comune in effetti.


 fa parte del ciclo vitale....brutto dirlo ma e' cosi


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Era esattamente quello che pensavo...non a caso, qui chi si dichiara "innamoratissimo" di moglie/mariti...sono sempre i traditi. Come se l'Amore non fosse che un sottoprodotto del disequilibrio in una relazione, se c'è disequilibrio, e sei il piatto della bilancia che sta giu', AMI, senno', sei amato (ma ti annoi).


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era esattamente quello che pensavo...non a caso, qui chi si dichiara "innamoratissimo" di moglie/mariti...sono sempre i traditi. Come se l'Amore non fosse che un sottoprodotto del disequilibrio in una relazione, se c'è disequilibrio, e sei il piatto della bilancia che sta giu', AMI, senno', sei amato (ma ti annoi).


 che poi molte volte  manco lo sono i traditi....solo che piu sei trattato male dal o dalla consorte   piu ti senti legato ad essa.....le stranezze della vita......


----------



## Old gas (31 Marzo 2009)

Forse l'utente che ha iniziato il thread era tanto tanto annoiata.....


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (31 Marzo 2009)

..se tutti quelli che tradiscono non amano ma vogliono bene,si puo' dire con assoluta certezza che c'e' molto bene nel mondo!!!!!....peccato manca l'amore!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Aprile 2009)

Donvitocorleone
da ieri sera su canale 5 c'e' "squadra antimafia"
e mo so cazzi tua.......


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> ..se tutti quelli che tradiscono non amano ma vogliono bene,si puo' dire con assoluta certezza che c'e' molto bene nel mondo!!!!!....peccato manca l'amore!!!!


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Buongiorno, sono stata malata e quindi ho potuto leggervi solo oggi. Vorrei provare a rispondere ad alcune domande fatte, anche se forse nemmeno io ho le risposte! Per prima cosa non mi sono iscritta quì per noia ma solo per necessità! Mi vergogno al solo pensiero di raccontare a chi mi conosce la mia storia! Sì, mi vergogno perchè non mi sono comportata "bene"! La mia relazione è iniziata dopo mesi di corteggiamento da parte del mio ex amante, in un periodo in cui ero dimagrita 20 kg, ma non ero nè insicura, nè in crisi con mio marito. Non so dirvi perchè dopo tanto ho ceduto. Me lo sono trovato talmente vicino che non sono riuscita a fuggire (forse perchè non volevo!).


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

inoltre io sono sicura di provare amore per mio marito e non solo bene! il fatto di essermi comportata da str*** non vuol dire che non lo amo ma che però gli ho mancato di rispetto ed ho tradito la sua fiducia. Per quanto riguarda l'altro è vero che per me non era solo sesso ed è per questo che ho detto basta! perchè è un rapporto che non può portarmi da nessuna parte dato che non ho la minima intenzione di lasciare mio marito! Non posso tenere il piede in due scarpe! Sarebbe comodo continuare così ma non posso più farlo! Ho scritto quasi pentita perchè nonostante tutto ho voluto molto bene a questa persona anche se tornando indietro non lo rifarei!


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> inoltre io sono sicura di provare amore per mio marito e non solo bene! il fatto di essermi comportata da str*** non vuol dire che non lo amo ma che però gli ho mancato di rispetto ed ho tradito la sua fiducia. Per quanto riguarda l'altro è vero che per me non era solo sesso ed è per questo che ho detto basta! perchè è un rapporto che non può portarmi da nessuna parte dato che non ho la minima intenzione di lasciare mio marito! Non posso tenere il piede in due scarpe! Sarebbe comodo continuare così ma non posso più farlo! Ho scritto quasi pentita perchè nonostante tutto ho voluto molto bene a questa persona anche se tornando indietro non lo rifarei!


 permetti di contraddirti....umanamente parlando
credi di amare tuo marito
ma in realta' gli vuoi solo bene.....
altrimenti nn saresti caduta nelle braccia dell'altro....
le poche volte che sono stato innamorato io le altre non le vedevo nemmeno......
x il resto il finale di storia (nn mi porta da nessuna parte,non lascero mio marito) e' comune a tutte le donne che hanno una relazione extra....


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

E' ben possibile che in una storia lunga ci siano momenti di debolezza.
Mi chiedo quanto siano durate le tue relazioni Alexandro, perchè io posso dire di essere fedele da circa 10 anni, ma che gli altri manco li vedo non lo posso dire.


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

forse il confine è così sottile che ci si può confondere? io non credo, ma giustamente ognuno la vive in modo diverso la propria storia... forse sono caduta nelle braccia dell'altro in un momento in cui amavo meno mio marito? Non lo so, però il fatto di aver sbagliato non implica che non lo amo... non lo so! Secondo te cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E' ben possibile che in una storia lunga ci siano momenti di debolezza.
> Mi chiedo quanto siano durate le tue relazioni Alexandro, perchè io posso dire di essere fedele da circa 10 anni, ma che gli altri manco li vedo non lo posso dire.


 la piu lunga 4 anni e mezzo
x "non vederli" non intendevo che se passa una bella topa mi giro dall'altra parte schifato e vomito  ma il desiderare di fare sesso con un altra persona........
che poi sei fedele da 10 anni nn vuol dire che sei ancora innamorata
anche xche l'innamoramento dura pochino...dopo subentrano altri sentimenti


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> forse il confine è così sottile che ci si può confondere? io non credo, ma giustamente ognuno la vive in modo diverso la propria storia... forse sono caduta nelle braccia dell'altro in un momento in cui amavo meno mio marito? Non lo so, però il fatto di aver sbagliato non implica che non lo amo... non lo so! Secondo te cosa dovrei fare?


 lascia perdere l'amante......


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lascia perdere l'amante......


è quello che ho fatto e che voglio continuare a fare! ed è per questo motivo che sono quì! Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme e forse può anche essere passato l'innamoramento iniziale, ma ti assicuro che spesso, quando lo guardo, mi scopro a sorridere di tenerezza e amore! Però mi sono comportata da poco di buono!


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto e che voglio continuare a fare! ed è per questo motivo che sono quì! Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme e forse può anche essere passato l'innamoramento iniziale, ma ti assicuro che spesso, quando lo guardo, mi scopro a sorridere di tenerezza e amore! Però mi sono comportata da poco di buono!


 ti 6 comportata come si comportano il 90% delle donne sposate  (specie tra i 30 e i 40 anni eta' da quel punto di vista in cui la donna e' piu vulnerabile)


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

non pensavo che a me sarebbe mai successo! E non credevo che accadesse a così tante persone! Certo, almeno per me, non è una cosa di cui andare fieri e sventolare ai 4 venti!!! Credevo di essere forte, perfetta, e invece sono dovuta scendere dal mio piedistallo (dal quale giudicavo tutti i traditori) e rendermi conto che sbagliare è umano! (ma non giustificabile!)


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> non pensavo che a me sarebbe mai successo! E non credevo che accadesse a così tante persone! Certo, almeno per me, non è una cosa di cui andare fieri e sventolare ai 4 venti!!! Credevo di essere forte, perfetta, e invece sono dovuta scendere dal mio piedistallo (dal quale giudicavo tutti i traditori) e rendermi conto che sbagliare è umano! (ma non giustificabile!)


 lo fanno quasi tutti
anzi in genere chi giudica dal piedistallo i traditori e' il primo a svaccare le proprie idee


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra... La cosa brutta è che in quel momento, quello iniziale che scatena tutto, si pensa solo a noi stessi e non a che ne subirebbe le conseguenze! Per un attimo di felicità (o di puro e solo piacere) siamo capaci di rovinare la vita a chi non ha nessuna colpa, se non quella di amarci!


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra... La cosa brutta è che in quel momento, quello iniziale che scatena tutto, si pensa solo a noi stessi e non a che ne subirebbe le conseguenze! Per un attimo di felicità (o di puro e solo piacere) siamo capaci di rovinare la vita a chi non ha nessuna colpa, se non quella di amarci!


 la vita di chi ti ama la rovini solo se scopre tutto....occhio non vede......


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la vita di chi ti ama la rovini solo se scopre tutto....occhio non vede......


 lo so... e non ho intenzione di confessare ciò che ho fatto! la cosa che voglio di più in questo momento è rendere sempre più forte il nostro rapporto, perchè so che potranno esserci momenti difficili, ma spero che anche il mio ex amante mi rispetti, visto che la scelta l'ho fatta proprio perchè non riesco a tenere separati il sesso ed il sentimento! Se invece non lo fa e ci riprova vuol dire che è solo un grandissimo bip che non merita neanche un briciolo del tempo che ho dedicato a lui e sottratto a mio marito!


----------



## lale75 (2 Aprile 2009)

Ciao Tanja, proprio ieri si parlava di questo, del fatto che i traditori molto spesso giurano di amare moltissimo i loro mariti/mogli. Io ho sempre pensato che non fosse possibile, che il tradimento sia una forma di mancanza di ripetto che implica il non-amare e qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che alle volte non è così. Ebbene leggendoti mi rendo conto che tu probabilmente tuo marito lo ami davvero anche se lo hai tradito e quindi devo ricredermi.
Forse, come hai detto tu, il tradimento è arrivato in un momento in cui lo amavi meno.
Che dire? Tienti stretta tuo marito ed il tuo matrimonio e fai in modo che non sappia mai quello che è successo...


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

grazie! ma secondo voi farei bene comunque ad andare da un analista?


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> grazie! ma secondo voi farei bene comunque ad andare da un analista?


secondo me non ne hai bisogno.
ti analizzi da sola, anzi, l'hai già fatto


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> grazie! ma secondo voi farei bene comunque ad andare da un analista?


 se stai male xche ti manca l'amante si
altrimenti nn c'e' bisogno


----------



## lale75 (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> grazie! ma secondo voi farei bene comunque ad andare da un analista?


 
Non credo, questo forum è meglio di qualsiasi terapia! fatti una bella vacanza con tuo marito


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto e che voglio continuare a fare! ed è per questo motivo che sono quì! Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme e forse può anche essere passato l'innamoramento iniziale, ma ti assicuro che spesso, quando lo guardo, mi scopro a sorridere di tenerezza e amore! *Però mi sono comportata da poco di buono*!


 
Scusa, ma perché dobbiamo deprimerci e deriderci così?!

Siamo rimasti al Medioevo?!

Hai vissuto la tua sessualità come ti andava di viverla, che ci fosse o no un coinvolgimento emotivo. Nei confronti di tuo marito stai recuperando empatia e rispetto e condivisione: crescere è anche accettare che NON SEMPRE siamo perfetti e facciamo le cose giuste!!!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Sull'analista: in America lo consigliano ovunque come il formaggio sulla pasta MA non risolve da solo, a modo di bacchetta magica, i problemi personali e/o matrimoniali!

Non è un autorità valoriale, modello la Chiesa, o la legge, per esempio.

Se un rapporto è finito, è finito, puoi andare da tutti gli analisti dell'universo. Invece, se la speranza di ripartire c'è, un analista a che serve?!


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Per me è sempre molto difficile ammettere di aver sbagliato! Figurati ora!Mi piace risolvere da sola i miei problemi ma sto rimettendo in discussione me stessa e per questo pensavo ad un aiuto esterno, ma hai ragione te! Non ho solo la speranza, ma anche la voglia e l'impegno di ripartire! Però non riesco ancora a spiegarmi il mio comportamento per tutto questo periodo, se non dover ammettere che sono normale, imperfetta e umana.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Esatto.
Siamo normali, imperfetti e umani.

Qualcuno pero' persevera, eh!!!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Tania, nel momento in cui l'altro lo hai sentito vicino, cosa ti dava?


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tania, nel momento in cui l'altro lo hai sentito vicino, cosa ti dava?


 secondo te???


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tania, nel momento in cui l'altro lo hai sentito vicino, cosa ti dava?


allegria! Sinceramente non è più bello o più aitante di mio marito, anzi, ma ha la capacità di farmi ridere e sorridere nei momenti giusti! Non so come spiegartelo, ma è buffo e simpatico! Se mi mancherà qualcosa di lui non sarà certo il sesso...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> secondo te???


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> allegria! Sinceramente non è più bello o più aitante di mio marito, anzi, ma ha la capacità di farmi ridere e sorridere nei momenti giusti! Non so come spiegartelo, ma è buffo e simpatico! Se mi mancherà qualcosa di lui non sarà certo il sesso...


 e questa ironia manca a tuo marito? 
cosa ti mancherà invece dell'amante?


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> allegria! Sinceramente non è più bello o più aitante di mio marito, anzi, ma ha la capacità di farmi ridere e sorridere nei momenti giusti! Non so come spiegartelo, ma è buffo e simpatico! Se mi mancherà qualcosa di lui non sarà certo il sesso...


 ma era mike bongiorno x caso???
allegriaaaaa


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma era mike bongiorno x caso???
> allegriaaaaa


potrebbe essere, ma non dirlo a nessuno... sai i paparazzi....


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> potrebbe essere, ma non dirlo a nessuno... sai i paparazzi....


 e ce credo che nn ti manca il sesso allora
anzi mi meraviglio come fosse ancora in grado di praticare l'atto


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e questa ironia manca a tuo marito?
> cosa ti mancherà invece dell'amante?


Diciamo che mio marito è meno ironico di lui, e forse lui stesso in famiglia lo sarà meno di come lo è con me! A volte i piccoli problemi quotidiani tolgono spazio a cose più frivole. 
Spero che non mi mancherà niente, ma so che non è così.... credo i suoi baci... Sia lunedì che oggi ci siamo visti a lavoro ma si è comportato normalmente, è sempre ironico e buffo senza allusioni particolari... ma ho paura che si aspetti ancora l'ultima volta!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che mio marito è meno ironico di lui, e forse lui stesso in famiglia lo sarà meno di come lo è con me! A volte i piccoli problemi quotidiani tolgono spazio a cose più frivole.
> Spero che non mi mancherà niente, ma so che non è così.... credo i suoi baci... Sia lunedì che oggi ci siamo visti a lavoro ma si è comportato normalmente, è sempre ironico e buffo senza allusioni particolari... ma ho paura che si aspetti ancora l'ultima volta!


 quello che credo è che ti mancasse qualcosa nel tuo matrimonio: magari quell'ironia o leggerezza, il vezzo di un messaggino fuori dallo schema, e che se lo individui potresti pure non sentire più il bisogno e la mancanza dell'amante, ma se lo ignori... potresti produrre disastri nel tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e ce credo che nn ti manca il sesso allora
> anzi mi meraviglio come fosse ancora in grado di praticare l'atto


- extra discussione - credo sia più facile per un uomo che per una donna a quell'età


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che credo è che ti mancasse qualcosa nel tuo matrimonio: magari quell'ironia o leggerezza, il vezzo di un messaggino fuori dallo schema, e che se lo individui potresti pure non sentire più il bisogno e la mancanza dell'amante, ma se lo ignori... potresti produrre disastri nel tuo matrimonio.


ma secondo te è veramente così pericoloso esserci caduta una volta? Nel senso che è più facile per me ricaderci? Alcuni dicono così ma secondo me è il contrario! So cosa ho rischiato di perdere e non è possibile sbagliare un altra volta! Vuol dire essere recidivi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> - extra discussione - credo sia più facile per un uomo che per una donna a quell'età


 sicuramente
ma cmq a quasi 90 anni e' arduo anche x un uomo
fine ot


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> ma secondo te è veramente così pericoloso esserci caduta una volta? Nel senso che è più facile per me ricaderci? Alcuni dicono così ma secondo me è il contrario! So cosa ho rischiato di perdere e non è possibile sbagliare un altra volta! Vuol dire essere recidivi!


 Mah, onestamente sono restia a fare sondaggi, però mi rendo conto che essendoci 'caduta' uan volta e non avendo davvero capito perchè... cosa ti tratterrebbe da ricaderci? la motivazione sarebbe analoga, non avendo messo in discussione nulla nè trovato una causa, e alla fine il 'rischio' corso... non lo valuti finchè non vieni scoperto e non  è il tuo caso!


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mah, onestamente sono restia a fare sondaggi, però mi rendo conto che essendoci 'caduta' uan volta e non avendo davvero capito perchè... cosa ti tratterrebbe da ricaderci? la motivazione sarebbe analoga, non avendo messo in discussione nulla nè trovato una causa, e alla fine il 'rischio' corso... non lo valuti finchè non vieni scoperto e non è il tuo caso!


Vorrei sentirmi dire che sono al sicuro, ma non è così... Penso solo che quando ha iniziato a corteggiarmi era giugno '07 e fino ad ottobre non ho mai ceduto, anzi... Mi faceva piacere essere ammirata ma niente più... Forse in quel periodo mio marito era meno presente, ma sinceramente non abbiamo attraversato crisi o altro...


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

x me un adultera che si pente e' come una ex fumatrice
puo nn fumare piu x tutto la vita cosi come il pericolo che ricada nel vizio c'e' sempre


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me un adultera che si pente e' come una ex fumatrice
> puo nn fumare piu x tutto la vita cosi come il pericolo che ricada nel vizio c'e' sempre


io però sono 4 anni che ho smesso di fumare e non ho mai ricominciato!


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> io però sono 4 anni che ho smesso di fumare e non ho mai ricominciato!


 shtttttttt
non dirlo
qua dentro c'e' un particolare astio x gli ex fumatori


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> shtttttttt
> non dirlo
> qua dentro c'e' un particolare astio x gli ex fumatori


 perchè?!


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> perchè?!


ho letto qualcosa! Comunque non ho niente contro chi fuma, mio marito ogni tanto una la fuma e a me non da assolutamente fastidio.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa! Comunque non ho niente contro chi fuma, mio marito ogni tanto una la fuma e a me non da assolutamente fastidio.


 perche una volta aprii un post sul libro antifumo che mi aveva aiutato a smettere di fumare qualche mese fa....e mi sono preso una caterva di rimproveri dai fumatori di questo forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 evidentemente seccati


----------



## Old tania74 (2 Aprile 2009)

però dimostriamo forza di volontà, non credi?
E un altro giorno è passato senza troppi problemi... So che non sarà sempre così facile, ma parlare con voi mi fa sentire veramente più sicura. Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (2 Aprile 2009)

ti 6 comportata come si comportano il 90% delle donne sposate (specie tra i 30 e i 40 anni eta' da quel punto di vista in cui la donna e' piu vulnerabile) 

cavoli ma solo DONVITO non ne trova una cosi'???!!!!tra i 30 e i 40 e che poi torna a casa dal marito...uff non so mai cosa fare il lunedi e il  giovedi' sera...oh non quando gioca l'inter!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Aprile 2009)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> ti 6 comportata come si comportano il 90% delle donne sposate (specie tra i 30 e i 40 anni eta' da quel punto di vista in cui la donna e' piu vulnerabile)
> 
> cavoli ma solo DONVITO non ne trova una cosi'???!!!!tra i 30 e i 40 e che poi torna a casa dal marito...uff non so mai cosa fare il lunedi e il giovedi' sera...oh non quando gioca l'inter!!!


 ah perche l'inter secondo te gioca pure????


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> però dimostriamo forza di volontà, non credi?
> E un altro giorno è passato senza troppi problemi... So che non sarà sempre così facile, ma parlare con voi mi fa sentire veramente più sicura. Grazie a tutti!!!


Io credo che sei hai veramente capito di aver sbagliato e di volere tuo marito, il fatto che hai lasciato l'amante anche se ,obiettivamente avesse caratteristiche che ti piacevano molto, sia un punto a tuo favore.
Per me non ricadi.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io credo che sei hai veramente capito di aver sbagliato e di volere tuo marito, il fatto che hai lasciato l'amante anche se ,obiettivamente avesse caratteristiche che ti piacevano molto, sia un punto a tuo favore.
> Per me non ricadi.


Penso anch'io che non ci ricadrai .....
La sofferenza aiuta piu' di ogni altra terapia ......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> grazie! ma secondo voi farei bene comunque ad andare da un analista?





lale75 ha detto:


> Non credo, questo forum è meglio di qualsiasi terapia! fatti una bella vacanza con tuo marito





tania74 ha detto:


> Per me è sempre molto difficile ammettere di aver sbagliato! Figurati ora!Mi piace risolvere da sola i miei problemi ma sto rimettendo in discussione me stessa e per questo pensavo ad un aiuto esterno, ma hai ragione te! Non ho solo la speranza, ma anche la voglia e l'impegno di ripartire! Però non riesco ancora a spiegarmi il mio comportamento per tutto questo periodo, se non dover ammettere che sono normale, imperfetta e umana.





tania74 ha detto:


> allegria! Sinceramente non è più bello o più aitante di mio marito, anzi, ma ha la capacità di farmi ridere e sorridere nei momenti giusti! Non so come spiegartelo, ma è buffo e simpatico! Se mi mancherà qualcosa di lui non sarà certo il sesso...


Concordo con chi dice che, almeno parzialmente, il forum fa da terapia.
Ma può svolgere questa funzione se continui a portti domande su te stessa e sulle TUE carenze e sulle TUE insicurezze e cerchi risposte anche nelle vicende altrui.
Se invece ti chiedi cosa non va in tuo marito o nel matrimonio e ti autoassolvi perché semplicemente ...nessuno è perfetto ...ti resteranno quelle carenze a cui cercherai qualche compensazione.
Un po' di allegria, leggerezza e regressione a stadi adolescenziali fa piacere a tutti (in una vita che è monotona quando non è piena di problemi), ma non tutti la cercano o la trovano in un tradimento.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> però dimostriamo forza di volontà, non credi?
> E un altro giorno è passato senza troppi problemi... So che non sarà sempre così facile, ma parlare con voi mi fa sentire veramente più sicura. Grazie a tutti!!!


Buon giorno tania.

ti ho letta dal'inizio e con attenzione.

Una domanda e una osservazione: come mai in quel periodo avevi perso 20 chili?

Eri in sovrappeso e quindi per dieta?

O altri motivi ti hanno condotto a perderne cosi tanti.


L'osservazione è questa : hai scritto di averlo incontrato, del resto lavora con te, sarebbe impossibile non .., e di aver* paura * che non abbia capito le tue intenzioni e che oltretutto vorrebbe _chiudere in bellezza_
commento quest'ultimo che  ha reso meno "nobile" l'idea della persona rispettosa dei tuoi sentimenti.

Allora Tania cara:

1. questo Signore ti ha dato la possibilità di capire quello che voleva e che vuole. _filosofo_ molto ironicamente lo ha chiamato la nostra bestia amata  Asu.
In poche parole è un benefattore che dispensa il suo nobile inaffiatoio con allegria( lo ha detto lui )

Balle non te ne racconta.


2. Tu, benchè lo abbia capito, temi la te stessa che potrebbe ricaderci...e la temi perchè hai scritto "Ho PAURA"

MA  non la paura di lui..ma la paura di ricarderci TU !!!

E perchè tuttta questa paura?..è chiaro che se non fossi stata* motivata *un anno Tania non saresti andata avanti....

Se fossi sicura del fatto tuo sai quanti nano sec. ci metteresti a mandare a quel paese un 'inaffiatoio che_ allegramente_ vuole festeggiare l'ultima volta?

Tania, quel dimagrimento ,per me sospetto , il fatto che piu' volte ti stia chiedendo se hai bisogno di un terapista, questa intelligente consapevolezza condita dalla paura che LUI , secondo te non abbia capito che sei determinata ..mentre sei TU, a mio parere, ad averne una folle paura per le ragioni di cui sopra....forse cara Tania..una chiaccherata da un medico non sarebbe da escludere...è una cosa normale, comune, sana...e n ha controindicazioni.

Io temo che il problema non sia questo signore che si trova sul posto di lavoro...ma una insicurezza   profonda che parte da te...e magari non solo ...Come

otrebbe anche darsi che sia un qualcosa nella Vostravita di relazione di coppia che non va come dovrebbe e non avete il coraggio di affrontare.

beh...siam qui..cara...quando vuoi...


----------



## Old iris30 (5 Aprile 2009)

Ciao tania,
E' impressionante quanto si somiglino le nostre storie!
Leggi il post a due mesi dal matrimonio!
Io ho spostato il matrimonio per riflettere sulla mia situazione ed ora mi sposerò a giugno, con qualche certezza in più!
Anche io ho avuto una storia con un mio collega a pochi mesi dal matrimonio, anche lui era buffo, dolcissimo e tenero assolutamente non piu' bello o piu' interessante del mio ragazzo! Lui continua a lavorare con me e abbiamo mantenuto un rapporto cordiale, anche se ammetto che la tentazione è sempre dietro l'angolo, basta un momento di solitudine o di maggiore stress che ti senti tentata di rifuggiarti tra le sue braccia, 
ma il destino mi ha aiutata, l'azienda per la quale lavoro ha deciso di trasferirlo fuori regione quindi tra poco riconquisterò una maggiore serenità anche lavorativa.
Io, che avevo tradito anche in passato, mi sono recata dall analista ma forse il periodo di "cura" non è stato sufficiente perchè dopo anni di condotta integgerrima, a pochi mesi dal matrimonio, ci sono ricaduta.
Penso che sia davvero complesso, a volte, capire se stessi, capire il perchè di certe azioni, di certi pensieri e di certi sentimenti ma è importante continuare ad analizzarsi, è importante capire quando si sbaglia e fare di tutto per evitare che gli sbagli si ripetano.
Bisogna capire cosa si vuole realmente dalla vita ( un matrimonio sereno e felice o una vita fatta di tradimenti e bugie) e lottare per ottenerlo, lottare anche con se stessi per evitare che l'istinto o l'egoismo di un momento o di un periodo possano condizionarci tutta la vita!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2009)

Scusa Iris.

Ma invece di tutto sto sturm und drang psicanalitico, non è che semplicemente il tuo futuro sposo non è ADATTO a te?

O forse tu non sei ADATTA al matrimonio?

Io fossi in te sto matrimonio lo annullerei proprio, è un passo pesante, sai!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa Iris.
> 
> Ma invece di tutto sto sturm und drang psicanalitico, non è che semplicemente il tuo futuro sposo non è ADATTO a te?
> 
> ...


 Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


----------



## Old reale (5 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


aggiungerei che sposarsi o avere una relazione non te lo ordina il dottore


----------



## Old troppostrano (6 Aprile 2009)

Ciao Tania, 
il punto è uno soltanto. Può succedere! Siamo esseri umani. Non hai bisogno di nessuna analisi, se non quella che stai facendo con te stessa.  Non dar retta a tutte le critiche piovute, mi ammazzeranno come al solito, ma qua tu non troverai mai soluzioni, solo giudizi, spesso troppo severi...
molti mesi fa scrissi un post in cui dicevo di amare follemente mia moglie e di essere caduto in un tradimento, dove, il sesso era incredibilmente divino, con questa l'ho fatto 6 volte in 6 mesi! troppe diranno loro, nessuno può capire, solo chi vive la situazione può farlo. Poi è finita, non solo per la distanza, ma perché doveva andare così... è semplicemente finita. Io non sono pentito, la vita andava vissuta così, forse proprio per apprezzare quelle piccole cose che a volte non vedi. Credo che ci sia sempre un disegno dietro ogni azione. A me doveva andare così e anche a te, l'importante è essere coscienti delle proprie azioni. Non aver paura, non sei malata da psicanalista, non è niente. Siamo vivi e abbiamo vissuto la vita al meglio, dammi retta che se non lo avessi fatto avresti avuto sempre un rimpianto...


----------



## Old tania74 (6 Aprile 2009)

Buon giorno a tutti! Grazie per i messaggi più o meno severi, sono sempre letti e apprezzati! Non mi sento affatto giudicata o criticata, io per prima mi sono esposta perchè non voglio essere assolta! Grazie a questo forum ho capito che non sono una unica pecora nera, ma tante persone hanno vissuto un esperienza simile e la cosa mi spaventa meno. Però devo riuscire a capire me stessa. Mi sono scoperta diversa da come credevo. E se sarà un percorso difficile da sola non sarò così orgogliosa da non chiedere aiuto ad un analista. Volevo anche spiegarvi che i 20 kg persi sono stati il risultato di 1 anno di dieta e ginnastica, non causati da stress o crisi, fortunatamente! 
Con il mio ex le cose procedono normalmente, non ci sono stati approcci nè battutine o allusioni e spero proprio di riuscire presto a venirne fuori!


----------



## Old tania74 (6 Aprile 2009)

HELP!!! Ho appena resistito ad un suo approccio! Ho il cuore a mille, vorrei piangere, sono immensamente triste e felice! Voleva baciarmi ed ho detto no! Si è avvicinato tanto tanto ma sono riuscita a resistere al suo profumo, alle sue mani e l'ho allontanato!!! Gli ho anche detto (cosa per me assai difficile) che non era solo sesso, che non riesco a tenere separate le due cose e che ci sto male! Spero di avergli fatto capire che se fa così per me è veramente dura! Se rileggo ciò che ho scritto solo 1 ora fa mi sento una stupida! Speravo di cavarmela così!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> HELP!!! Ho appena resistito ad un suo approccio! Ho il cuore a mille, vorrei piangere, sono immensamente triste e felice! Voleva baciarmi ed ho detto no! Si è avvicinato tanto tanto ma sono riuscita a resistere al suo profumo, alle sue mani e l'ho allontanato!!! Gli ho anche detto (cosa per me assai difficile) che non era solo sesso, che non riesco a tenere separate le due cose e che ci sto male! *Spero di avergli fatto capire che se fa così per me è veramente dura! *Se rileggo ciò che ho scritto solo 1 ora fa mi sento una stupida! Speravo di cavarmela così!


Lo spero per te, ma permettimi di avere qualche dubbio, vista la reazione che ha avuto quando gli hai comunicato di voler chiudere.
Mi pare che a lui interessi una sola cosa e sulla base di quel che gli hai detto, lo hai rafforzato nella sua convinzione di poter aver potere su di te...visto che provi altro dal solo sesso.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero di sbagliarmi, ma fossi in te al prossimo approccio (se ci sarà confermerà ciò che ho scritto sopra) andrei giù molto più dura e risoluta...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

Fatti forza Tania, resisti.

Altrimenti diventa una sbrodolatura infinita, e fa soffrire ancora di piu'. Credimi sul sangue.


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2009)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo spero per te, ma permettimi di avere qualche dubbio, vista la reazione che ha avuto quando gli hai comunicato di voler chiudere.
> Mi pare che a lui interessi una sola cosa e sulla base di quel che gli hai detto, lo hai rafforzato nella sua convinzione di poter aver potere su di te...visto che provi altro dal solo sesso....
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto e straquoto...chissà perché mi immagino la prox volta gli occhi di lui mesti e rattristati mentre lei gli risponde picche...
E spero che non si mettano in mezzo i sentimenti, tanto a lui importano una cippa...
Bruja


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (7 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> HELP!!! Ho appena resistito ad un suo approccio! Ho il cuore a mille, vorrei piangere, sono immensamente triste e felice! Voleva baciarmi ed ho detto no! Si è avvicinato tanto tanto ma sono riuscita a resistere al suo profumo, alle sue mani e l'ho allontanato!!! Gli ho anche detto (cosa per me assai difficile) che non era solo sesso, che non riesco a tenere separate le due cose e che ci sto male! Spero di avergli fatto capire che se fa così per me è veramente dura! Se rileggo ciò che ho scritto solo 1 ora fa mi sento una stupida! Speravo di cavarmela così!


Fai attenzione che "quello" 
*pur di ritrovarsi in mezzo alle tue cosce*,
e' disposto a dichiararsi innamorato, 
(cosa che in relta' non e') 
e visto che il *suo* sex-appeal con te' non e' piu' sufficiente,
tentera' "la carta del sentimento"
facendoti credere che per te' 
provava amore e dolore (fa' anche rima...).

Credimi !
Gli uomini fanno carte false pur di tuffarsi in "*quella cosa di peluches*" che hai sotto le mutandine.....

Scusa il linguaggio un po' colorito ma era solo per farti capire meglio come ragionano la maggior parte degli uomini ....compreso *quello*...... !


un salutone
Tene67


----------



## Old tania74 (7 Aprile 2009)

C'è una cosa che mi da forza, oltre ad aver riscoperto quanto è grande l'amore che provo per mio marito, cioè il sapere che se anche si dichiarasse innamorato e triste non cambierebbe niente, perchè è una storia che non può darmi niente!!! Qualsiasi cosa provo non cambia il fatto che mio marito è più importante, e questo annulla ogni altro tipo di relazione! Lo so che l'ho capito tardi, ma non troppo tardi per rimediare! Anche lui non metterebbe mai in discussione la sua famiglia, quindi qualsiasi cosa possa dirmi non cambierà l'inutilità della nostra storia! E se si mostrerà triste vuol dire che è anche un bravo attore!!! 
Non so come esprimervi quanto sia importante per me potermi confrontare con voi! Siete veramente un punto di forza in più!


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Aprile 2009)

ci credo che tuo marito e' piu importante....ci credo.....
x il semplice motivo che nessuno mette in discussione la famiglia x l'amante
solo x quello secondo me......infatti le relazioni extra sono tutte destinate a durare x un periodo di tempo molto limitato x questo motivo.....
allora mi verrebbe da dire grazie al cavolo che il marito e' piu importante
con lui ci devi passare la vita
con l'amante solo qualche piacevole e piccante momento


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Aprile 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Fai attenzione che "quello"
> *pur di ritrovarsi in mezzo alle tue cosce*,
> e' disposto a dichiararsi innamorato,
> (cosa che in relta' non e')
> ...


 quoto parola x parola
spietato ma terribilmente vero
l'ha fatto pure il sottoscritto
quella cosa di peluches mi fa morire pero' come termine....ancora nn l'avevo sentito


----------



## lale75 (7 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ci credo che tuo marito e' piu importante....ci credo.....
> x il semplice motivo che nessuno mette in discussione la famiglia x l'amante
> solo x quello secondo me......infatti le relazioni extra sono tutte destinate a durare x un periodo di tempo molto limitato x questo motivo.....
> allora mi verrebbe da dire grazie al cavolo che il marito e' piu importante
> ...


 

Ci sono donne che per l'amante abbandonano il marito eh...


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che per l'amante abbandonano il marito eh...


 una strettissima minoranza
ci sono ma sono davvero poche poche
parliamoci chiaro dai
farei un sondaggio x chiedere solo qui dentro quante donne l'hanno fatto


----------



## lale75 (7 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> una strettissima minoranza
> ci sono ma sono davvero poche poche
> parliamoci chiaro dai
> farei un sondaggio x chiedere solo qui dentro quante donne l'hanno fatto


 
Dici che ci siano differenze fra uomini e donne in questo senso? Da quanto posso vedere io nella vita reale non credo...se uno/a si innamora dell'amante lascia il proprio partner ma non credo che le donne siano diverse dagli uomini


----------



## Old tania74 (7 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ci credo che tuo marito e' piu importante....ci credo.....
> x il semplice motivo che nessuno mette in discussione la famiglia x l'amante
> solo x quello secondo me......infatti le relazioni extra sono tutte destinate a durare x un periodo di tempo molto limitato x questo motivo.....
> allora mi verrebbe da dire grazie al cavolo che il marito e' piu importante
> ...


premesso che le critiche mi fanno meglio degli apprezzamenti ti assicuro che non c'è nessuno che mi obbliga a passare con mio marito tutta la vita! Potrei permettermi di fare altre scelte, ma non sarebbero fatte con il cuore! Io ci VOGLIO passare tutta la vita, è proprio per questo che ho detto basta. Però leggendo i tanti messaggi sul sito, mi sembra che ci sia anche chi sceglie l'amante.


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dici che ci siano differenze fra uomini e donne in questo senso? Da quanto posso vedere io nella vita reale non credo...se uno/a si innamora dell'amante lascia il proprio partner ma non credo che le donne siano diverse dagli uomini


non credo ci siano differenze, ma capita in rarissimi casi che uno lasci il coniuge per stare con l'amante


----------



## Old tania74 (10 Aprile 2009)

Ciao! Volevo solo aggiornarvi. Per ora tutto bene, non ci sono stati altri tentativi o approcci e sinceramente sto bene. Piano piano, passo dopo passo, sono certa che riuscirò a venirne totalmente fuori! Buona pasqua a tutti


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*.............*



Brugola ha detto:


> non credo ci siano differenze, ma capita in rarissimi casi che uno lasci il coniuge per stare con l'amante


 
E fra quei casi molti non vanno a buon fine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Ciao! Volevo solo aggiornarvi. Per ora tutto bene, non ci sono stati altri tentativi o approcci e sinceramente sto bene. Piano piano, passo dopo passo, sono certa che riuscirò a venirne totalmente fuori! Buona pasqua a tutti


 si viene fuori dalle cose gravi della vita
figuriamoci da queste che  confronto a certe cose (anche che stiamo nostro malgrado vedendo tramite tv e giornali)sono stronzatine
buona pasqua


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Ciao! Volevo solo aggiornarvi. Per ora tutto bene, non ci sono stati altri tentativi o approcci e sinceramente sto bene. Piano piano, passo dopo passo, sono certa che riuscirò a venirne totalmente fuori! Buona pasqua a tutti


 
Sono felice per te, Buona Pasqua


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*tenebroso*



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Fai attenzione che "quello"
> *pur di ritrovarsi in mezzo alle tue cosce*,
> e' disposto a dichiararsi innamorato,
> (cosa che in relta' non e')
> ...


Tanto per fare un po' di accademia, quanta credi che sia la percentuale di quelli che dicono che a loro non interessa tanto il sesso, che comunque potrebbero avere, quanto il rapporto con altre persone stimolanti e che li arricchiscano intellettualmente ??? 
Sto facendo una sorta di classifica delle risposte che l'universo maschile offre in questi frangenti... non limitatamente a questo forum, e devo dire che le motivazioni sono risultate pericolosamente eteree e nebulose, con una generale predisposizione per l'arrampicata sugli specchi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari sono io ad essere scettica..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tanto per fare un po' di accademia, quanta credi che sia la percentuale di quelli che dicono che a loro non interessa tanto il sesso, che comunque potrebbero avere, quanto il rapporto con altre persone stimolanti e che li arricchiscano intellettualmente ???


 l'obbiettivo principale e' il sesso x questo i piu tendono a mentire facendosi passare x "bravi ragazzi" sul genere ho avuto poche donne e il sesso nn mi interessa
se poi fatto con persone stimolanti e' ancora meglio


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*Alexantro*



Alexantro ha detto:


> l'obbiettivo principale e' il sesso x questo i piu tendono a mentire facendosi passare x "bravi ragazzi" sul genere ho avuto poche donne e il sesso nn mi interessa
> se poi fatto con persone stimolanti e' ancora meglio


 
Ecco, quel tuo "é ancora meglio" é esattamente quello che pensavo... un bonus  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 per il quale ci si sente fortunati, non la causa prima del rapporto.  A meno che non si abbia l'indole del pigmalione... e la si adotti come tecnica di abbordaggio.
Bruja


----------



## Old tania74 (10 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si viene fuori dalle cose gravi della vita
> figuriamoci da queste che confronto a certe cose (anche che stiamo nostro malgrado vedendo tramite tv e giornali)sono stronzatine
> buona pasqua


devo chiederti scusa se per me non è una "stronzatina" ma una cosa grave? Non vivo certo fuori dal mondo anzi sono partecipe attivamente per i problemi che stiamo purtroppo vivendo, ma non mi sembra una bella cosa pensare che devo minimizzare il mio problema perchè c'è chi sta peggio! Ci sono anche i bambini in africa che muoiono di fame, ma questo fino a prova contraria è il sito del tradimento, non dell'Unicef. Potete accusarmi di essere una traditrice, falsa ecc..., ma non di essere insensibile ai problemi dell'Abruzzo!!! Non mi conosci!


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> devo chiederti scusa se per me non è una "stronzatina" ma una cosa grave? Non vivo certo fuori dal mondo anzi sono partecipe attivamente per i problemi che stiamo purtroppo vivendo, ma non mi sembra una bella cosa pensare che devo minimizzare il mio problema perchè c'è chi sta peggio! Ci sono anche i bambini in africa che muoiono di fame, ma questo fino a prova contraria è il sito del tradimento, non dell'Unicef. Potete accusarmi di essere una traditrice, falsa ecc..., ma non di essere insensibile ai problemi dell'Abruzzo!!! Non mi conosci!


 
Ci sono tragedie e tragedie. Qui, nel tuo caso, parliamo di sentimenti e sono convinta che per te ora affrontare i tuoi sensi di colpa e tentare di ricostruire sia una cosa niente affatto facile...ma sono convinta che ci riuscirai. Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> devo chiederti scusa se per me non è una "stronzatina" ma una cosa grave? Non vivo certo fuori dal mondo anzi sono partecipe attivamente per i problemi che stiamo purtroppo vivendo, ma non mi sembra una bella cosa pensare che devo minimizzare il mio problema perchè c'è chi sta peggio! Ci sono anche i bambini in africa che muoiono di fame, ma questo fino a prova contraria è il sito del tradimento, non dell'Unicef. Potete accusarmi di essere una traditrice, falsa ecc..., ma non di essere insensibile ai problemi dell'Abruzzo!!! Non mi conosci!


 macche scusa
e nessuno ti ha accusata
figuriamoci io
ho solo detto che si risolvono cose ben piu gravi figuriamoci se non si puo risolvere la tua situazione


----------



## Grande82 (12 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tanto per fare un po' di accademia, quanta credi che sia la percentuale di quelli che dicono che a loro non interessa tanto il sesso, che comunque potrebbero avere, quanto il rapporto con altre persone stimolanti e che li arricchiscano intellettualmente ???
> Sto facendo una sorta di classifica delle risposte che l'universo maschile offre in questi frangenti... non limitatamente a questo forum, e devo dire che le motivazioni sono risultate pericolosamente eteree e nebulose, con una generale predisposizione per l'arrampicata sugli specchi
> 
> 
> ...





Alexantro ha detto:


> l'obbiettivo principale e' il sesso x questo i piu tendono a mentire facendosi passare x "bravi ragazzi" sul genere ho avuto poche donne e il sesso nn mi interessa
> se poi fatto con persone stimolanti e' ancora meglio


mi pare assurdo mentire per farsi credere ciò che non si è.
Il passato fa parte della persona di oggi ma l'uomo/donna con cui ti rapporti non ha diritto di giudicarlo.
Il mio uomo mi ha detto subito che era stato con molte donne e non per vantarsi. E da subito abbiamo compreso quanto fosse reciprocamente importante il sesso.
Ciò nonostante è capitato pure di dormire insieme e di non farlo, o che lui mi dicesse che quello che gli interessava era stare con me e frequentare me e poteva rinuciare al resto se fosse stata la mia scelta....


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare assurdo mentire per farsi credere ciò che non si è.Assolutamente d'accordo
> Il passato fa parte della persona di oggi ma l'uomo/donna con cui ti rapporti non ha diritto di giudicarlo.Il passato appunto...
> Il mio uomo mi ha detto subito che era stato con molte donne e non per vantarsi. E da subito abbiamo compreso quanto fosse reciprocamente importante il sesso. Questo é un fatto vostro, personale e caratteriale e sul quale quasi sempre si arriva ad un accordo.
> Ciò nonostante è capitato pure di dormire insieme e di non farlo, o che lui mi dicesse che quello che gli interessava era stare con me e frequentare me e poteva rinuciare al resto se fosse stata la mia scelta....


Anche questo é particolarmente possibile, ma é sempre un fatto che riguarda la sfera personale... e nella sua unicità, purtroppo, non é necessario considerarlo come testo generale.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare assurdo mentire per farsi credere ciò che non si è.
> Il passato fa parte della persona di oggi ma l'uomo/donna con cui ti rapporti non ha diritto di giudicarlo.
> Il mio uomo mi ha detto subito che era stato con molte donne e non per vantarsi. E da subito abbiamo compreso quanto fosse reciprocamente importante il sesso.
> Ciò nonostante è capitato pure di dormire insieme e di non farlo, o che lui mi dicesse che quello che gli interessava era stare con me e frequentare me e poteva rinuciare al resto se fosse stata la mia scelta....


L'uomo o la donna con cui ti rapporti giudica eccome il passato!
Lo giudica e lo comprende e lo giustifica, all'interno di un quadro valoriale, e considera che eventuali errori/tradimenti/superficialità/meschinerie non si riprodurranno nel presente e nel futuro.
Ma altroché se lo giudica; tanto è vero che non tutti i tipi di passato sarebbero compresi e accettati.

Ho riportato questo post in Libero dove forse è meno fuori O.T. una discussione generale.


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (13 Aprile 2009)

posso chiedere se la missione del sito e' quella di confortare il traditore/trice di turno,che facendosi schifo da solo,pensa di risolvere la situazione con 3 righe in croce nascondendosi dietro un nick,oppure e' lecito far notare quale tipo di vigliaccata viene messa in atto giorno dopo giorno con razionalita' e freddezza prendendo in giro il partner,eventuali figli,tutto l'entourage ma soprattutto se stessi adducendo quasi sempre come unica scusa l'incomprensione ricevuta anziche' ammettere che ad una sana scopata difficilmente si rinuncia,e se poi la suddetta e'risultata degna di nota portarla avanti nel tempo e' sicuramente meno grave di quanto grave e' l'ipocrisia del pianto del giorno dopo?
in parole piu' semplici non sopporto i piagnoni,uomini o donne che siano,se avete una storia extra coniugale almeno non piangete!la rifiutate all'inizio o evitate di far finta di scandalizzarvi dopo,sarete mica cerebrolesi che non sapete cosa state per combinare...eccheccavolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> posso chiedere se la missione del sito e' quella di confortare il traditore/trice di turno,che facendosi schifo da solo,pensa di risolvere la situazione con 3 righe in croce nascondendosi dietro un nick,oppure e' lecito far notare quale tipo di vigliaccata viene messa in atto giorno dopo giorno con razionalita' e freddezza prendendo in giro il partner,eventuali figli,tutto l'entourage ma soprattutto se stessi adducendo quasi sempre come unica scusa l'incomprensione ricevuta anziche' ammettere che ad una sana scopata difficilmente si rinuncia,e se poi la suddetta e'risultata degna di nota portarla avanti nel tempo e' sicuramente meno grave di quanto grave e' l'ipocrisia del pianto del giorno dopo?
> in parole piu' semplici non sopporto i piagnoni,uomini o donne che siano,se avete una storia extra coniugale almeno non piangete!la rifiutate all'inizio o evitate di far finta di scandalizzarvi dopo,sarete mica cerebrolesi che non sapete cosa state per combinare...eccheccavolo


Ti sembra che i traditori vengano molto confortati?


----------



## Old tania74 (21 Aprile 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti! Volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione. Il rapporto con mio marito va bene, forse ancora meglio di prima, e con il mio ex amante non è successo niente di nuovo. Sono felice di aver detto basta! Sinceramente a volte mi capita di pensarci e un pò mi manca, ma non tornerei mai sulla mia decisione. Ho capito che non ci sono alternative. E che quello che rischiavo di perdere era più importante di quello che avevo! Per ora anche l'altro sembra aver capito la mia situazione anche se mi ha detto che era una bella storia e che stavamo bene insieme, ma che comunque ho fatto bene perchè prima o poi doveva finire... Andiamo avanti! Ogni giorno è una piccola conquista!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)




----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione. Il rapporto con mio marito va bene, forse ancora meglio di prima, e con il mio ex amante non è successo niente di nuovo. Sono felice di aver detto basta! Sinceramente a volte mi capita di pensarci e un pò mi manca, ma non tornerei mai sulla mia decisione. Ho capito che non ci sono alternative. E che quello che rischiavo di perdere era più importante di quello che avevo! Per ora anche l'altro sembra aver capito la mia situazione anche se mi ha detto che era una bella storia e che stavamo bene insieme, ma che comunque ho fatto bene perchè prima o poi doveva finire... Andiamo avanti! Ogni giorno è una piccola conquista!


 saro' banale ma e' un classico o quasi.....nessuna novita x quel che mi riguarda......quante ne vedo di mie ex conquiste oggi felicemente riinnamorate....cosi almeno sembra


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> saro' banale ma e' un classico o quasi.....nessuna novita x quel che mi riguarda......quante ne vedo di mie ex conquiste oggi felicemente riinnamorate....cosi almeno sembra


che latin lover...


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che latin lover...


 nn l'ho mica scritto x questo
e poi sono ex latin lover


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nn l'ho mica scritto x questo
> e poi sono ex latin lover


hai appeso il bippe al chiodo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai appeso il bippe al chiodo?


 al chiodo  no
pero' mi sono calmato parecchio


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> al chiodo  no
> pero' mi sono calmato parecchio


uffa, non ci racconti niente!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uffa, non ci racconti niente!!!


 e' che nn mi sembra il caso di inzozzare i topic altrui ....se vuoi mp  

	
	
		
		
	


	




giuro che tengo le mani a posto


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' che nn mi sembra il caso di inzozzare i topic altrui ....se vuoi mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 apri un tread, zoticone!!
così tutti potranno andare in brodo (leggere in privè per maggiori specifiche, angolo cucina, tread crocerossina) di giuggiole leggendoti!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> apri un tread, zoticone!!
> così tutti potranno andare in brodo (leggere in privè per maggiori specifiche, angolo cucina, tread crocerossina) di giuggiole leggendoti!!


 sono timido..........


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sono timido..........


 ...........ma l'amore ti dà coraggio.....


----------



## Old tania74 (28 Aprile 2009)

Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi cosa mi è accaduto oggi. E' un periodo piuttosto caotico a lavoro ed oggi ho avuto un problema abbastanza difficile, per il quale mi sono dovuta rivolgere al mio ex amante. Premetto che questi ultimi giorni le cose fra di noi vanno normalmente, da colleghi ne più e ne meno come con gli altri dello studio. Abbiamo passato la pausa pranzo insieme, lavorando, ma durante un piccolo brek mi ha detto che ho preso la decisione giusta, che siamo stati fortunati a non essere stati mai scoperti, che rischiavamo troppo... ma gli manco tanto. Mi vuole veramente bene e vuole che io sia felice, che a volte gli sembro triste e che se ne dispiace...  Io ci soffro ancora, ogni tanto, ma più ripenso a questo discorso e più mi fa incaz*are! Mi ha presa veramente per una cretina che gli cade ai piedi appena schiocca le dita? Ho avuto appena il tempo di rispondergli che sono veramente felice ora, e forse ciò che vede lui è solo la stanchezza per il periodo intenso di lavoro! Che bastardo!!! Vorrei dirgliene tante, ma credo sia meglio lasciar perdere, gli darebbe troppa importanza, mentre l'indifferenza forse lo farà ragionare! Mi avevate avvertita che sarebbe successo, ma credevo fosse diverso. Mi sbagliavo!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2009)

Perché mischi il text con il subtext? Ti ha detto cose carine...o no?


----------



## Old tania74 (28 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perché mischi il text con il subtext? Ti ha detto cose carine...o no?


scusa ma non capisco cosa intendi con text e subtext! Non so come prendere le cose carine che mi ha detto! Anzi, non voglio prenderle in nessun modo! A cosa mi serve sapere che gli manco, a stare meglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

tania74 ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi cosa mi è accaduto oggi. E' un periodo piuttosto caotico a lavoro ed oggi ho avuto un problema abbastanza difficile, per il quale mi sono dovuta rivolgere al mio ex amante. Premetto che questi ultimi giorni le cose fra di noi vanno normalmente, da colleghi ne più e ne meno come con gli altri dello studio. Abbiamo passato la pausa pranzo insieme, lavorando, ma durante un piccolo brek mi ha detto che ho preso la decisione giusta, che siamo stati fortunati a non essere stati mai scoperti, che rischiavamo troppo... ma gli manco tanto. Mi vuole veramente bene e vuole che io sia felice, che a volte gli sembro triste e che se ne dispiace... Io ci soffro ancora, ogni tanto, ma più ripenso a questo discorso e più mi fa incaz*are! Mi ha presa veramente per una cretina che gli cade ai piedi appena schiocca le dita? Ho avuto appena il tempo di rispondergli che sono veramente felice ora, e forse ciò che vede lui è solo la stanchezza per il periodo intenso di lavoro! Che bastardo!!! Vorrei dirgliene tante, ma credo sia meglio lasciar perdere, gli darebbe troppa importanza, mentre l'indifferenza forse lo farà ragionare! Mi avevate avvertita che sarebbe successo, ma credevo fosse diverso. Mi sbagliavo!


 Tu sai di aver preso la decisione giusta, ma ti sarebbe piaciuto sentire in lui più rimpianto ...insomma trovare una diversa soddisfazione narcisistica.
Non si può pretendere che lui abbia voglia di perderci la faccia.
Anche lui ha bisogno se non di uscire da vincente almeno di non unscirci da sconfitto.
Non ti basta un pari?
Hai già vinto non distruggendo la tua vita.


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

Ti parlo da uomo tradito non da una donna ma da due, anche se a dire il vero solo un tradimento mi ha fatto davvero male, non parlarne mai a tuo marito, dopo dovresti mandare lui da un psicoterapeuta e tutto quello che è adesso lo perderesti, perchè il sapere di un tradimento da chi davvero amiamo crea danni interiori assurdi (se non si amasse tanto sarebbe solo un problema di orgoglio), vacci tu da uno psicoterapeuta, perchè magari oltre il forum parlarne con una persona fisica ti porterebbe a capire molte cose di te, del fatto che in un momento di debolezza sei andata con il brillante ironico.
Sulla sua utima chiaccherata con te davvero non ho parole, lui ha voluto darti comprensione per quello che hai fatto per riuscire ad entrare in sintonia ancora con te per poi magari entrare anche dentro di te, scusa la volgarità ma secondo me il dirti che gli mancavi era solo per quello, perchè se tu eri solo sesso non puoi mancargli, forse solo il peluches ma null'altro.
Di uomini così ne è pieno il mondo, brillanti e simpatici, grandi in questo che sanno far ridere davvero una donna, il mio padrino mi disse sempre che il segreto e saperle far ridere, ma detta da chi ironico lo è davvero, forse forse non è una grande cosa apparire sempre brillante davanti ad una donna, preferisco essere me stesso nella moltitudine della mia complessità che mi rende di certo più opaco, ma più uomo rispetto allla brillantezza di altri.
Tenta di andare avanti, scrivi sul forum e guarda anche i problemi degli altri, ti servirà per superare tutto, perchè credo davvero che tu ami tuo marito, credevo anche che la mia ex mi volesse molto bene, peccato che si è dimenticata il coltello piantato sulla schiena.


----------



## Old MagaMagò (4 Maggio 2009)

Se amavi realmente tuo marito..non l'avresti tradito..
comunque sei sempre in tempo per redimerti... smettila di vedere l altro..se davvero vuoi stare con tuo marito e non lo vuoi perdere..
Altrimenti.. lascia tuo marito e continua la relazione con l'altro..
ma forse prima dovresti farti un ESAMINO DI COSCIENZA..e chiederti cosa realmente ti rende felice?!


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2009)

*!!!!*



MagaMagò ha detto:


> Se amavi realmente tuo marito..non l'avresti tradito..
> comunque sei sempre in tempo per redimerti... smettila di vedere l altro..se davvero vuoi stare con tuo marito e non lo vuoi perdere..
> Altrimenti.. lascia tuo marito e continua la relazione con l'altro..
> ma forse prima dovresti farti un ESAMINO DI COSCIENZA..e chiederti cosa realmente ti rende felice?!


Bell'intervento... il problema é che di quelli che vengono qui, solo una percentuale da prefisso telefonico si rende conto di quel che rischia e di quanta sia la posta in gioco.  
Tradire é come giocare d'azzardo... hai sempre la sensazione che quella mano vada giocata perché si hanno delle chances.
Anche se si vince (o si crede di vincere)...alla fine il banco si ripaga sempre sia della giocata che del resto, e spesso con gli interessi.
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (5 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche se si vince (o si crede di vincere)...alla fine il banco si ripaga sempre sia della giocata che del resto, e spesso con gli interessi.
> Bruja


parole sante!


----------



## Old deca (24 Maggio 2009)

quanta saggezza....


----------

